# replacment tires



## spoker (May 24, 2015)

just got a trike anyone know where to get replacment tires?thanks


----------



## dfa242 (May 24, 2015)

Check this site out for everything trike -

http://www.tricyclefetish.com/


----------



## detroitbike (May 24, 2015)

I have lots of hard rubber tires from 6-7" up to 20" in Semi pneumatic. Cheap!

      Also Cowboys and Kidillacs in Texas is Great and  Highly recommended.

http://www.cowboysandkidillacs.com/


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 10, 2015)

looking for front tire for this trike any help thanks


----------

